# Canola



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There is very little canola production around here, but I found a field blooming recently and am have obtained permission to move a few colonies there... maybe. Is there any information on what varieties to avoid? Are they pretty much the same when it comes to nectar production? Pesticide applications I need to concern with? Anything I need to ask the producer before committing to the colony move? It looks like it's only been in bloom a short time- maybe a week - how long is the bloom generally? Thanks!


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

American Bee Journal had a good article several months back about canola. It provided a lot of information.


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

Where I am from in Colorado they raise the round up ready Canola seed. I have heard many mixed reports from the beekeepers who put bees on it. I personally have not seen any problems with the bees that I have tended to on the Canola. I did however read that you don't want to leave the honey from the Canola in the hive for winter stores. It crystallizes quickly and then it can become toxic to bees once it has. Other than that makes great pollen and some honey. So go for it just beware to of not leaving any of it's honey on for the winter from what I read. Wish I new where I read it but it was from a beekeeper in Canada where they grow a lot of Canola.


----------

